
The Beef Programming Language - alexellisuk
https://www.beeflang.org
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21991382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21991382)

~~~
alexellisuk
Wow, that story did so well a week ago, I guess I didn't catch it.

~~~
dang
Nobody sees everything!

